# Ariens 926 LE



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

First time posting  I was trolling CL for a good buy in the summer months on a mid sized to pro Ariens model. Came across a 926 LE for $800 which i think is to much for that model. I was thinking $400 this time of year would be more of reasonable price... condition appears to be excellent with more information below... (pic attached)

FOR SALE: Ariens 926LE Snowblower
Model #926001
Approx. 50 hrs usage
26" width
2 Stage
9.5 HP
Headlight
Electric start
Moving to condo. No longer needed.

What is the most you would pay for this model? As i mentioned he wants $800 but that seems to be to much even if it were winter.

I already have an Ariens 7524 but was wanting something bigger... ideally a Pro 28 but not ready to burn $2,000 just yet, was hoping to find a good used one someday...

Thanks and i hope this is an appropriate place to put this thread


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  I don't know for one of those but I'm sure someone will be coming along.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

All I have to share is last October I traded in my 4 year old ariens 926 for a deluxe 30 and the dealer gave me $500, saying all he would get would be $600.

I would agree on the $400. Maybe for to $450, but that's it.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to the forum.  I don't know for one of those but I'm sure someone will be coming along.


Thanks!


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> All I have to share is last October I traded in my 4 year old ariens 926 for a deluxe 30 and the dealer gave me $500, saying all he would get would be $600.
> 
> I would agree on the $400. Maybe for to $450, but that's it.


I was thinking the same thing... the poster reduced his price from 800 to 700 today. I feel like if im going to spend $700 or $800 ill look at a new Ariens Pro 28 or a nice Deluxe model. I know those machines cost way more then that but if we get into those figures might as well go all out. Just my opinion.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

Anyonw else have any input on the 926 LE Good or Bad?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, its probably a perfectly good machine..there isnt much doubt about that.
the only real question is its value.

It is a Pro series, but its also 9 or 10 years old.
It was made in 2005 or 2006:
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
(2015 models come out this Autumn)

Found a post from 2007, where a guy says he paid $1,100 for a 926001:
Ariens 926LE Deluxe Sno-Thros - 926001

So yeah, $700 or $800 is a bit much..
For a 10-year old machine, I would expect about 50% of the price when new,
so $600 is probably a reasonable price.

Also, the 926001 is the very first model in the series, and it does have the older Tecumseh L-head engine design..nothing wrong with that really, 50 years worth of snowblowers had them, and lots of 30, 40 and 50 year old snowblowers are still running fine with them, (including my 1971 Ariens with original engine..no complaints at all)..but most of the other 926000 series machines do have the more modern OHV engines..

So, I would probably pass on this one, unless you could get it for $500 to $600..
there will be plenty more available..good deals do come along, just have to keep looking..

Scot


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Well, its probably a perfectly good machine..there isnt much doubt about that.
> the only real question is its value.
> 
> It is a Pro series, but its also 9 or 10 years old.
> ...


Thanks for that information, I think I stay around $400-$450, If it were winter would probably go $475-$500

I'm hoping an Ariens Pro 28-32 in good conditions turns up in the area, that's what I really want. More power is always better for the wet heavy type snows.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

IMHO $500 is plenty for any used snowblower. The market is flooded with good serviceable machines for that price or less. 9.5 HP is a big gun for a snowblower so it should really work well. Actually I would not pay more than that $500 for any of them. I was at an estate sale last fall and there was a huge, beautiful 8/32 ? Ariens there for only $150 with a plastic cab on it, and no one even bought it. It went with the house ! These things only get used a few times a year, and a small plow is a lot faster and easier. If you're going to dish big bucks, and have a larger 2 lane driveway with road frontage across the yard to clear, find a used yard tractor with a plow on it, with wheelweights and chains, you'll be far ahead of the game in the end. I'd say make your $500 offer, you'll probably end up taking it home, if not move on and keep looking.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> IMHO $500 is plenty for any used snowblower. The market is flooded with good serviceable machines for that price or less. 9.5 HP is a big gun for a snowblower so it should really work well. Actually I would not pay more than that $500 for any of them. I was at an estate sale last fall and there was a huge, beautiful 8/32 ? Ariens there for only $150 with a plastic cab on it, and no one even bought it. It went with the house ! These things only get used a few times a year, and a small plow is a lot faster and easier. If you're going to dish big bucks, and have a larger 2 lane driveway with road frontage across the yard to clear, find a used yard tractor with a plow on it, with wheelweights and chains, you'll be far ahead of the game in the end. I'd say make your $500 offer, you'll probably end up taking it home, if not move on and keep looking.


funny you should say that, i offered $400 and a few weeks went by. He emailed me back and said he would take $500 and its mine. I was going to counter at $450 but since i was working last weekend he ended up selling it. I would assume for $500. I'm looking at a Honda HS1132 now, they want 1200 but i think that a bit high for July. Honda is the only brand i think i would go higher then $500 for.


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

I'm actually looking at a 926le right now. Not sure the exact model as the guy is only listing it as 926le. Originally asking $595 OBO. Just today he lowered it to $500 OBO. I plan on offering $400 (if all looks ok) and hoping we settle for $450 or less.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

This time of year I would not go any higher the 450 but see how you do? In the winter I'm sure 500 would be worth while. I was going to buy the one one I was looking at but he sold it the day before I made it over to look. I then found a Honda hs1132 for in good condition for $900 and couldn't pass that deal up. Never seen one sell on the used market for less then $1200 and most were $1500+ 

Still keeping my ariens 7524 for smaller spaces. 

Good luck! Condition is the biggest factor in price. Make sure you look underneath where the scraper bat is to see what condition the housing is in.


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the input! I'll let you know how it turns out. The guy lives closer to my brother so he's going over to look at it. I'll make sure he checks.


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

So my brother went and looked at it this afternoon. He said it was in excellent shape. Model 926101. We tried to negotiate lower than $500. The lowest we got was $475. There's a few other 926le's (not the 926dle) in this area and people are asking $750. I would have liked to go a little lower but I can't be too picky when I need to rely on someone else to pick it up for me.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

Been away for a few days, if its in excellent condition i could see paying $475. I mean whats another $25 this day in age? Costs over $50 to fill up the car...


----------

